# Speaker Stage - Need Advice



## TKNice (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey All - 

I recently built a stage for the front of my theater and was hoping to get some sound advice from the experts around here. Someone mentioned to me that recessing the speakers like this may harm the sound, but it seems like (to my ear at least) the sound actually improved compared to the speakers sitting in the open like they were before. The separation, clarity and warmth all seem a little better than before.

I don't have any fancy equipment and can't measure anything so I wondered if there are any rules to follow. The speakers are made by elemental designs and my system is 7.1 with 7x125w driving them. The AT material on the screens wasn't cheap and I think is doing a good job.

Thanks for any input!

-TK


----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

In the photo showing the fronts of the speakers it looks like the tweeter at the tops of the LCR are being covered a bit by the framing. Is it just the way the picture is because if not you may be losing some of your high frequency. Ultimately though if you say you are happy then that is what counts.


----------



## slm72 (Feb 4, 2010)

How wide is the wall with your screen? I'm working on my HT now and I'm concerned about speaker placement. Based on your picture your screen wall may be similar to size as mine. BTW, what size screen are you using?


----------

